# Sooo...embarrassed



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

I went out to surf the waves/holes in Trail BC when they were in last month. Jud Keiser from 'Team Jackson' was there showing us all to playboat. I got brave and went into the Hero Hole. The hydraulics behind it have always intimidated me but I thought I would try it this year. Then it happened...I got flipped and the gong show began. After many failed rolls (I guessed about 6-7) I finally got up. Jud paddled down and gave me a high five and said "I have never seen anything like that before".
Then I find out someone had been video taping the whole thing, so when we watched it I was shocked to find out I had actuallly rolled 10 times and got up on the 11th. Not at all what i want to be rememered for.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

brenda said:


> I went out to surf the waves/holes in Trail BC when they were in last month. Jud Keiser from 'Team Jackson' was there showing us all to playboat. I got brave and went into the Hero Hole. The hydraulics behind it have always intimidated me but I thought I would try it this year. Then it happened...I got flipped and the gong show began. After many failed rolls (I guessed about 6-7) I finally got up. Jud paddled down and gave me a high five and said "I have never seen anything like that before".
> Then I find out someone had been video taping the whole thing, so when we watched it I was shocked to find out I had actuallly rolled 10 times and got up on the 11th. Not at all what i want to be rememered for.


Embarrassed would have been to get worked, not even try a roll, ditch your boat and paddle then panic the whole way down until someone saves you at which point you make excuses as to why you didn't try a roll. That's how I always do it.


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

put up the video!


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Not sure how but I will try.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Hell, you didn't come out of your boat. Way to hang in there. 

Jud is a good man...


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Who ever shot it, ask them to put it on Youtube or Vimeo.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

OK here it is...go ahead and laugh at my expense. I can take it. 
11 rolls - YouTube


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

I would never be embarrassed to get worked and then roll up. I usually don't have the intestinal fortitude to try for 10 rolls, so I would be really proud if I could hold out that long. Way to go!!


----------



## fella (Jul 29, 2008)

Hell yeah!


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

I only laughed because I would have pulled out at least 5 tries earlier. Way to stick with it.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

OMG! So amazing that you hung in there. I don't know to many if any who would have stuck that out. 

Forget embarrassed, "so tenacious " is what comes to my mind after watching that.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

So practice your roll....I know someone that swim's almost everytime he goes paddling because he refuses to practice his roll. I'm not going to name names but Phil knows him since he lives in BV and drives a van with an aquatic animal on the side.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

DAMN. way to stick it out!


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

JDHOG72 said:


> So practice your roll....I know someone that swim's almost everytime he goes paddling because he refuses to practice his roll. I'm not going to name names but Phil knows him since he lives in BV and drives a van with an aquatic animal on the side.



Hah!


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Normally I don't have that much trouble rolling, but the hydraulics behind the wave were so much more difficult to roll in than what I am used to. The day before I nailed my roll every time, but the last day there, I was feeling tired...I knew I shouldn't go in for the last surf...but I did anyways. The day before there were 3 swimmers... they all drank beer out of their booties. All I could think of while I was under water was "not only do I hate beer but my booties really smell bad"


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Gal, you got gumption. Must have been exhausting! Kudos for not putting others in harm's way. (Keen Gorge Boots. Sticky, but not stinky.)


----------



## joshkth (Nov 12, 2012)

Way to stick with it... as you're paddling harder rivers that 'stay with my 70 gallons of flotation' will be a good habit. I see of ton of people pull the cord and then get worked because a life jacket doesn't do much in big water. Sticking with it and staying calm is a great habit to practice.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice job sticking with it, keep practicing!



brenda said:


> All I could think of while I was under water was "not only do I hate beer but my booties really smell bad"


This same thought process goes through my head when I am having trouble with my roll. It's usually enough motivation to give it 1-2 more good tries....which is usually enough to get up.....

but it's usually more like "shit, I don't want to drain my boat....and I haven't washed my booties recently!"....


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Way to stick it out. This should motivate yo to work on the other side roll too. That likely would have worked much sooner


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Way to hang in there! I think you would have had the first one if you kept your head down. Great determination!!!!


----------



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

Rock on great job!!!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Way to hang in there. Most would have given up and had to deal with a swim. Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Paraphrasing from an old wise one....maybe Lau Tzu? Anyway, it's sorta like this: Fall 99 times, but get up 100.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

Good job. Was hard to tell from the distance the video was shot but seemed you were looking up at the sky on most of your attempts and then sculling. Way to stick with it.


----------



## Hueychief (Dec 3, 2007)

You have inspired me to keep practicing, my roll sucks and I would've swam.


----------



## MountainManJake (Apr 9, 2012)

HAHAHA! I'm laughing because that's EXACTLY what I look like. you think i'd get called out if i had a designated booty for drinking beer out of?


----------



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

wow, such positive reinforcement !! everybody is being so nice, being a girl boater has its perks huh ? i would never hear the end of it, nor would i allow any of my buddies to hear the end of it ! lol. may i suggest ditchin the play boat, and get a river runner. way more stable and easier to roll. struggling with your roll probably means it'll be awhile till your pulling helix's. might as well enjoy the river as it was meant to be enjoyed (kayaking a good lenth of it as opposed to waiting in line to play in the same spot) save the playboat for the park. get you something for the river.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

I also have a Burn but I really am having fun learning to play boat. I am 55 years old and have not been paddling very long so this is all a learning experience for me.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Way to go brenda!


----------



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

cant argue with fun !!


----------

